# Event sat North East Region



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

May 5th, 

Auto X at 

1. Nassau, NY - sponsored by SCCA

2. Palisades Center Mall, West Nyack, NY - sponspored by WesterSports Club


----------

